# Waitin on wood



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

Dying to get smoking but my wood hasn't arrived yet, so I've just been playing in the meantime with direct cooking. Even Mr green fly is giving a high five :D


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2018)

I think your definitely getting addicted to smoking food!
Which is a good thing!
That is a nice rig you have there, looks like you could cook just about anything anyway you want to!
Al


----------



## 73saint (May 3, 2018)

Ha!  I don't think I've ever seen a green fly before, much less one giving a high five!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 3, 2018)

I agree with Al, nice set-up you have there.  

What type of wood are you getting?


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I think your definitely getting addicted to smoking food!
> Which is a good thing!
> That is a nice rig you have there, looks like you could cook just about anything anyway you want to!
> Al



I think I definitely had versatiliy in mind and as much as I could get for my money. If I do take to the smoking whole joints and do it often enough I might splurge out at a later date on something better (I'm sure you guys have a few suggestions for me).


----------



## bdskelly (May 3, 2018)

Its a happy habit. Nice rig and first class vittles so far. B


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

73saint said:


> Ha!  I don't think I've ever seen a green fly before, much less one giving a high five!!



I've seen plenty but never devouring my food and giving a high five haha


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> I agree with Al, nice set-up you have there.
> 
> What type of wood are you getting?



Thanks...i've ordered Oak for now (chunks, as the chambers not massive) but I want to order some cherry wood and apple also.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Its a happy habit. Nice rig and first class vittles so far. B



I can imagine it is, I'm already a tad obsessed.
Thanks, I've just been rustling up steaks, chops, veggies, goujons...anything I can find in my fridge. My neighbours must think I'm crazy because it's not exactly our England bbq weather at the moment and I appear to be living outside :D


----------



## Geebs (May 3, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Looks good!



Thanks Geebs


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 3, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Thanks...i've ordered Oak for now (chunks, as the chambers not massive) but I want to order some cherry wood and apple also.



I mostly use oak too. (Post oak)  I see that you are from England, how common is smoked food on the menu?


----------



## gmc2003 (May 3, 2018)

I'll refrain from commenting on the obvious first thought that came to my mind when I read the title of you thread. 

Nice looking smoker you got Charlotte, and the food looks really good. The wait will be worth it, Hope you ordered enough to last a while.

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> I mostly use oak too. (Post oak)  I see that you are from England, how common is smoked food on the menu?



To my knowledge (not that I go out much) not a lot at all. There are chain pubs that serve rubbish fake smoked food. We desperately need more smokehouses!


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 3, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> To my knowledge (not that I go out much) not a lot at all. There are chain pubs that serve rubbish fake smoked food. We desperately need more smokehouses!



Interesting.  Maybe someday you can open up your own smoke/bbq restaurant!!!!  That would be awesome!!!!  I got plenty of oak I can send you!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2018)

I don't understand why it's so hard to get wood in England. I know you have a lot of trees, and any hardwood will work for smoking. Can you explain!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2018)

I don't understand why it's so hard to get wood in England. I know you have a lot of trees, and any hardwood will work for smoking. Can you explain!
Al


----------



## Alex Douglas (May 3, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> To my knowledge (not that I go out much) not a lot at all. There are chain pubs that serve rubbish fake smoked food. We desperately need more smokehouses!


I second this! Also yankee2bbq makes a good point. ;)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'll refrain from commenting on the obvious first thought that came to my mind when I read the title of you thread.
> 
> Nice looking smoker you got Charlotte, and the food looks really good. The wait will be worth it, Hope you ordered enough to last a while.
> 
> Chris



Whilst my mind usually works like that, that didn't even cross my mind haha.
Thanks, and I think I got about 8kg chunks coming no idea how long that will last me?


----------



## zwiller (May 3, 2018)

Direct cooking has its’ merits and chicken and veggies are a great example.  Big fan of oak too.  Nice setup!

I think you will be glad you joined here and are being active.  The quality of the stuff I am doing has vastly improved since jumping in.  Good luck!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> Interesting.  Maybe someday you can open up your own smoke/bbq restaurant!!!!  That would be awesome!!!!  I got plenty of oak I can send you!!



I would love to but I'd be too scared... in fact I only really like cooking for myself and to my own taste, less pressure that way :)
Have you got your own forest we don't know about ;)


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2018)

Carry on with your dreams but caution this new found habit causes weight problems too so beware.

Warren


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't understand why it's so hard to get wood in England. I know you have a lot of trees, and any hardwood will work for smoking. Can you explain!
> Al



I haven't a clue... perhaps I need to further invesigate Al. I know someone on another post suggested foraging but I wouldn't have a clue what I was cutting down and I know some wood can be treated too.


----------



## Alex Douglas (May 3, 2018)

It’s not that it isn’t widely available it’s that it’s really expensive. Used to live in a really old house that had fires and the cost of the wood to run that was enough to feed the house for a week or 2 ..


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Direct cooking has its’ merits and chicken and veggies are a great example.  Big fan of oak too.  Nice setup!
> 
> I think you will be glad you joined here and are being active.  The quality of the stuff I am doing has vastly improved since jumping in.  Good luck!



Thanks Zwiller, yeah I have been on almost non-stop since joining there's always something to read or learn. That's good, I hope to improve a lot too.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Carry on with your dreams but caution this new found habit causes weight problems too so beware.
> 
> Warren



Yeah I'm hoping to keep it varied...lots of veggies, chicken and fish on the grill too. I mean we would all love a brisket or ribs a day but need to keep the ticker healthy :D


----------



## zwiller (May 3, 2018)

When I started I sourced most of my wood from orchards.  They prune heavily...  There are piles that are free for the taking.  I would then cut into smaller chunks.  Whatever can be sprayed on fruit is OK for you.  Apple, cherry, pear, peach, plum, mulberry, etc.  

I use this site to ID trees but there are probably others that are better use for you: http://forestry.ohiodnr.gov/englishoak


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 3, 2018)




----------



## oddegan (May 3, 2018)

We don't use oak much on this side of the Mitten. Pretty much all fruit or maple. Can't throw a rock without it landing in an orchard. Would using charcoal for primary heat and chunks for smoke be a viable option?


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

zwiller said:


> When I started I sourced most of my wood from orchards.  They prune heavily...  There are piles that are free for the taking.  I would then cut into smaller chunks.  Whatever can be sprayed on fruit is OK for you.  Apple, cherry, pear, peach, plum, mulberry, etc.
> 
> I use this site to ID trees but there are probably others that are better use for you: http://forestry.ohiodnr.gov/englishoak



Thanks Zwiller that's very kind of you ;)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


>


Thanks, it's the second one I'm waiting on, but I hadn't seen the first ones they seem cheap will check them out :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

oddegan said:


> We don't use oak much on this side of the Mitten. Pretty much all fruit or maple. Can't throw a rock without it landing in an orchard. Would using charcoal for primary heat and chunks for smoke be a viable option?


Yeah that's what I was thinking, I have plenty of charcoal too :D


----------



## oddegan (May 3, 2018)

What would be the reason wood is so expensive in the UK?


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

oddegan said:


> What would be the reason wood is so expensive in the UK?


I haven't a clue...everything I want seems to be in the great USA I want to live there and perhaps get a decent bbq :D


----------



## oddegan (May 3, 2018)

LOL. I hesitate to ask what meat prices are over there if wood is expensive.


----------



## Alex Douglas (May 3, 2018)

I don’t think meat prices are that bad, I can’t compare ofcourse, but I can get a 2kg pork shoulder (pork butt without bone) for £8


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

oddegan said:


> LOL. I hesitate to ask what meat prices are over there if wood is expensive.





Alex Douglas said:


> I don’t think meat prices are that bad, I can’t compare ofcourse, but I can get a 2kg pork shoulder (pork butt without bone) for £8



Yeah cost of meat not too bad here from supermarkets... butchers, organic etc cost a bit more but still affordable. Brisket average £10 per kg, Pork Ribs about £8 per kg, I get a 1kg leg of lamb for £6.99 Ham joint £3 per kg


----------



## Alex Douglas (May 3, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Yeah cost of meat not too bad here from supermarkets... butchers, organic etc cost a bit more but still affordable. Brisket average £10 per kg, Pork Ribs about £8 per kg, I get a 1kg leg of lamb for £6.99 Ham joint £3 per kg


Where you shopping, Tesco?!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

Alex Douglas said:


> Where you shopping, Tesco?!


I go between Aldi, Tesco & ocado usually...sometimes Morrisons and Asda I like to keep them on there toes haha


----------



## Alex Douglas (May 3, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> I go between Aldi, Tesco & ocado usually...sometimes Morrisons and Asda I like to keep them on there toes haha


Ahh I stay with the A’s Aldi or Asda only haha


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

Alex Douglas said:


> Ahh I stay with the A’s Aldi or Asda only haha


Aldi's the best but don't tell them because they might put there prices up :D Still there are some things I can't get there so that's when I pop in one of the big four


----------



## oddegan (May 3, 2018)

Seems we get a little better price on beef and pork but at least in my area you kill us on the price of lamb. $12 a pound for a leg.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 3, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Seems we get a little better price on beef and pork but at least in my area you kill us on the price of lamb. $12 a pound for a leg.


In do love my lamb...who am I kiddin I love all meat! Haha


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 4, 2018)

Yay! It's finally here!


----------



## Alex Douglas (May 4, 2018)

Whoop whoop! Now go use it!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 4, 2018)

It's too late to cook anything now :(


----------



## tallbm (May 4, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> View attachment 362647
> 
> Yay! It's finally here!



If you like I could sell you a box of rocks as well.  You know to go that box of wood :P


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 4, 2018)

tallbm said:


> If you like I could sell you a box of rocks as well.  You know to go that box of wood :p


Haha I know, I know...its ridiculous I paid £20 for it but it's good wood that is :D


----------

